# 1939 Schwinn built



## RunGrampyRun (Feb 12, 2022)

Just acquired what I belive to be a 1939 Schwinn. Hilt for Leacock Sporting Goods in St Louis (pix attached). Any info would be appreciated including what hubs, saddle, handlebars rear reflector to look for.  Do they all have headlight?  Also does the chain guard appear to be original?  Any and all information would be appreciated.
thanks


----------



## buickmike (Feb 12, 2022)

You're right its a project. But trying to source key parts like date coded rear hub.  prewar Schwinn rim profile+ other items like front loader torpedo headlight puts you in with the rest of us,  that's what we are all looking for.. The girls long spring seats are out there. - don't  lose the clamp parts on bike. .


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 12, 2022)

DX model maybe? @GTs58 @REC @Freqman1


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 12, 2022)

It does have built in ears for dropstand …🤔


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 12, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> DX model maybe? @GTs58 @REC @Freqman1




Most likely a D37X. The D37XE is the equipped version with a tank and fender light. The chain guard resembles the one Schwinn had and it's not correct and the fenders are not correct either, but if they fit that's an upgrade.   👍

Bottom picture is the 39 catalog image of the DXE.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 12, 2022)

Columbia fenders?  The bike is a mix of a little of everything.


----------



## gkeep (Feb 12, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Columbia fenders?  The bike is a mix of a little of everything.



Nice project. At 83 a lot of us may have some mismatched parts...😆


----------



## RunGrampyRun (Feb 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Most likely a D37X. The D37XE is the equipped version with a tank and fender light. The chain guard resembles the one Schwinn had and it's not correct and the fenders are not correct either, but if they fit that's an upgrade.   👍
> 
> Bottom picture is the 39 catalog image of the DXE.
> 
> View attachment 1569264



Thanks!


----------



## RunGrampyRun (Feb 13, 2022)

gkeep said:


> Nice project. At 83 a lot of us may have some mismatched parts...😆



No kidding!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2022)

RunGrampyRun said:


> No kidding!




Are you planning on putting your DX back to original or just build it back up for a rider? I didn't see any wheel sets in you pictures. Picking up a complete piece that only needs to be cleaned and lubed will be easier in the long run.


----------



## RunGrampyRun (Feb 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Are you planning on putting your DX back to original or just build it back up for a rider? I didn't see any wheel sets in you pictures. Picking up a complete piece that only needs to be cleaned and lubed will be easier in the long run.



Still trying to decide.  Going thru it to see what I’ve got.  Likely won’t go full original ($$$$).  Drawn to bike because was built for and sold by a St Louis company. Thanks for input


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2022)

Eric we will assist you here locally and make this thing a rider!!


----------



## RunGrampyRun (Feb 14, 2022)

RunGrampyRun said:


> Thanks!



Help me out what it it about the fenders. That’s an area I know very little about. Thanks


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 14, 2022)

I think these would be correct for your bike..


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 14, 2022)

I think this is the correct Chainguard but wrong color.. your chrome one may be an aftermarket option and would clean up really well and look great on there..  The originals were kind of plain..


----------



## RunGrampyRun (Feb 14, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> I think this is the correct Chainguard but wrong color.. your chrome one may be an aftermarket option and would clean up really well and look great on there..  The originals were kind of plain.. View attachment 1570147
> View attachment 1570148



Still deciding on chain guard, is the one pictured for sale if so how much.  The bike is a repaint to original red anyway so I could do guard at same time.  Also in 1 st picture it looks like a tank.  Would that a match (remember it’s a ladies bike) again if for sale more pictures and how much. Thanks.


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 14, 2022)

Yes they are for sale.. I sent you a private message..


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 14, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> I think these would be correct for your bike.. View attachment 1570112
> View attachment 1570113





Those wouldn't be correct for 1939. Shorty front fender and no white tips. They were also shallow. 

Credit to Tim the Skid.


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 14, 2022)

It looks like the reverse paint fenders did not have the white tip but the matching paint fenders did..








						Pre War Schwinn DX - Post 'em!!!! | All Things Schwinn
					

I sold this '41 with "I" serial number a couple of years ago to a CABE guy from Indy.  It has the rare 16" frame and was to short for me to ride.  It has a 2-speed kickback modified for skip tooth chain.  Jiffy kickstand.  Jiffy made Harley Davidson kickstands too, in Chicago, IL.  I miss it...




					thecabe.com


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 14, 2022)

Picture next to red non shallow set of prewar fenders




Blue are Short tip


----------



## RunGrampyRun (Feb 15, 2022)

Anyone know where I can source a stencil set, including tank for this bike (1939 Schwinn DX LADIES)


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 15, 2022)

RunGrampyRun said:


> Anyone know where I can source a stencil set, including tank for this bike (1939 Schwinn DX LADIES)



Message this guy on eBay and tell him you need a stencil set for a ladies prewar tank with the wings up.. 








						STENCILS rePAINT your VINTAGE OLD SCHWINN HORNET DX SPITFIRE BICYCLE BIKE 50s  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for STENCILS rePAINT your VINTAGE OLD SCHWINN HORNET DX SPITFIRE BICYCLE BIKE 50s at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## KevinBrick (Feb 15, 2022)

Got the stencils for this tank from him


----------



## RunGrampyRun (Feb 15, 2022)

Thanks I sent a message


----------

